# Best trolling battery???



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi guys, outfitting my trolling boat. What is the best trolling battery and why? My boat is set up for a couple of 27 series trolling batteries.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

This will help: http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=10001&langId=-1&mode=article&objectID=32826

An AGM or a gel cell will be the "best"...but they aren't cheap. Optima makes a nice battery.


----------



## Sfritr (Aug 9, 2011)

The best is debateable, each is going to have there own opinion, but there are several very good batteries. I like Trojan, and Deka batteries. Interstates, Diehards and a couple of others get good reviews also. 

Wally Worlds are as good of an enexpensive battery. Start getting into a lot of those off name imports and you don't know what you're getting.

The Everstart Maxx marine 27 is a good solid battery especially for the price. I have had two for my TM that have held on now for two solid years. 

What most people don't realize is that with every charge a battery loses a bit of its life. The more times it is charged the less capacity it has. A good battery should last 2-3 years with fairly heavy use.

good luck


----------

